

#1 Cause of Startup Death? Premature Scaling - bjoernlasseh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nathanfurr/2011/09/02/1-cause-of-startup-death-premature-scaling/

======
glimcat
No, that's the #2 cause.

Doing it at all gives you much better odds than not doing it, even if you make
mistakes.

